# Food Safety News - 03/02/2022 Three people died in Danish E. coli outbreak; dozens more infected



## daveomak.fs (Mar 2, 2022)

*Three people died in Danish E. coli outbreak; dozens more infected*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 02, 2022 12:05 am
Danish authorities have revealed three people died in an E. coli outbreak this past year. Imported spring onions were investigated as the source. An update by the Statens Serum Institut (SSI) revealed that from Nov. 23 to Dec. 31, 2021, 85 people were infected with EIEC. Enteroinvasive E. coli (EIEC) is usually associated with travel diarrhea but... Continue Reading


*National Chicken Council renews petition for cooking instruction changes*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 02, 2022 12:03 am
Almost seven  years ago, the National Chicken Council (NCC) petitioned  the Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) to adopt regulations establishing labeling requirements for not-ready-to-eat (NRTE) stuffed chicken breast products that may appear to be ready-to-eat (RTE) and to issue a Compliance Guideline for developing and communicating validated cooking instructions for such products. The NCC... Continue Reading


*2022 CPS Research Symposium now open for registration*
By News Desk on Mar 02, 2022 12:01 am
Registration is now open for the 2022 Center for Produce Safety Research Symposium. It is scheduled for June 21-22, at the Hyatt Regency at La Jolla, in San Diego, CA.  A full list of funded research through 2021 can be found here. 2022 research grants will be announced at the symposium. The 2021 grants were:... Continue Reading


*European figures show decline in veterinary drug residues*
By News Desk on Mar 02, 2022 12:00 am
Veterinary drug residues in animals and human food fell in 2020, according to figures published recently by the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA). Data for 2020 covers 620,758 samples reported by 27 EU member states, as well as Iceland and Norway. The percentage of samples that exceeded legal maximum levels was 0.19 percent compared to... Continue Reading


----------

